# [SOLVED] WARNING USB Over current detected



## deeger (Jan 21, 2007)

I just finished building a PC, booted up for the first time and I am getting a message.. WARNING USB OVER CURRENT DETECTED
PLEASE REMOVE OVER CURRENT USB
SYSTEM WILL SHUT DOWN IN 15seconds.

I don't even have the front USB wires connected, just booting up for a test, I tried connecting them, I get the same error message.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## deeger (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: WARNING USB Over current detected*

*solved* Please Delete!


----------

